# What S. Fryeri is this?



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

the smaller guy at the bottom right of the pic. What variant or habitat? I am thinkig it is from "Chewere"

thx


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't think you could reliably assume or even guess a geo. race, just that he is probably not an "Iceberg" race. Maybe if you knew he was F1 or wild you could make a crude guess, but otherwise just be happy that he isn't a hybrid.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi
thanks for the reply


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

The one bottom right looks pretty like a fryeri to me the others one I am not sure of. I kept (and bred) some fish that were sold to me as Aulonocara jacobfreibergi F1 that did not look totally dissimilar to the center guy. I guess a fryeri had got in there. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

It appears to me to be an Iceberg variety, but there are several locations on the lake that have the iceberg blaze.

Also how big is he? Compared to that other fish in the pic he seems small...he could be hormoned depending on his size. Were the other S. fryeris in the same tank at the store the same color or not?

~Ed


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Marduk said:


> It appears to me to be an Iceberg variety, but there are several locations on the lake that have the iceberg blaze.
> 
> Also how big is he? Compared to that other fish in the pic he seems small...he could be hormoned depending on his size. Were the other S. fryeris in the same tank at the store the same color or not?
> 
> ~Ed


he is about 3.5 inches. he is definatley stunted because i have had him over 1 year. At the time he was the biggest and most colorful in the tank...all the fish in the tank were between 1-1.5 inches.
what exactly do you mean by "hormoned"?
thx


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Mudkicker said:


> Marduk said:
> 
> 
> > It appears to me to be an Iceberg variety, but there are several locations on the lake that have the iceberg blaze.
> ...


Well yours doesn't sound like it is.

By Hormoned, is that a lot of LFS's around the country buy fish from Asia that inject or feed fish hormones which bring the colors in baby fish to adult coloration. The problem is, it sterilizes the fish meaning color will likely never come back on the males, and once the fish are no longer given hormones the color fades.

~Ed


----------



## nelson6972 (Jan 26, 2005)

Marduk said:


> It appears to me to be an Iceberg variety,


sorry to hijack, what is a iceberg fryeri ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

nelson6972 said:


> Marduk said:
> 
> 
> > It appears to me to be an Iceberg variety,
> ...


Any S. fryeri with the white blaze on the forehead and dorsal fin. It's just a trade name...


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Marduk said:


> nelson6972 said:
> 
> 
> > Marduk said:
> ...


"Iceberg" is most often reserved for the Maleri Island variant of _Sc. fryeri_. There's really no way of knowing which variant this is. It would be possible to narrow it down by eliminating the obvious mismatches but you'd still be left with several possibilities.

He's a tank-raised _Sc. fryeri_ and as noki pointed out, be happy he's not a hybrid. There are a lot out there.


----------

